# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  افزایش سهمیه استفاده از api نقشه google map در وب سایت

## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با سلام و خسته نیاشید به تمامی اساتید محترم
من روی یک برنامه کار میکنم که در اون از api javascript گوگل مپ استفاده میکنم و مشکلی که هست اینه که ظاهرا با دریافت key api فقط یک بار در روز می توان از نقشه به صورت شفاف استفاده کرد وبرای افزایش سهمیه باید ثبت نام کرد وسهمیه رو افزایش داد من هرکاری کردم نتونستم ثبت نام کنم لطفا در صورت امکان راهنمایی کنید

error.jpg

----------

